# Alpine Archery Concorde Infinity



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Any one on the Concorde Infinity or even just Parker bows in general on quality?


----------



## Kid's Pastor (Mar 11, 2005)

I have shot a couple of Alpines (Jim Shockey & Fireball) this year and I was VERY IMPRESSED with there bows - especially for the price. I wish that they had a Concorde, but they did not at the time. I can tell you that their cam system is smooth, and my dealer told me they have the best customer service of any company they have dealt with. 

When my shoulder finally heals up I am going back to buy one.

I can't comment on Parker bows as I have not shot one in over 10 years.

God bless,
Paul


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

While @ a bow shop a couple days ago, I saw some Alpine bows & they looked very nice. I didn't draw one or anything, but, the finish & quality looked good. I would only be concerned that the letoff can be lowered enough, but, supposedly it can be.


----------



## Kid's Pastor (Mar 11, 2005)

Finger_Flinger said:


> While @ a bow shop a couple days ago, I saw some Alpine bows & they looked very nice. I didn't draw one or anything, but, the finish & quality looked good. I would only be concerned that the letoff can be lowered enough, but, supposedly it can be.


I read somewhere on here that if you call Alpine they will instruct you on how to get a lower let-off with the Concorde. If I remember correctly it was pretty simple.


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, they sound okay.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I own 5 of them.. They shoot awsome and the let off is very adjustable. I can hold 3 pounds or 20 lbs. All what I want. I have 11 pounds on all of them.. I put the Big cams on them and love them. I am running 75 lbs on 2 of them..


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I contacted the factory when the Concorde came out, and was told it was 80% let off only. 

If they now have a method to make that a more finger friendly let off, then that has got to be good news.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Just to be clear I am not being a smart aleck for asking this question. But my question would be, why is 80% let off not finger friendly? I ask because I currently only shoot trad bows where there is no let off. And it seems to me like any let off would be good and the more the better. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Seems like a sensible question to me Mike. With your trad bows you are used to holding and then releasing quite a high poundage, and as you know, the string will rip out of your hand very nicely.

Others may be OK with 80% let off, especially if they hold with one finger, but the loose needs to be just about perfect every time. I am far from perfect and neither is my loose, so I prefer to hold around 20 to 25lbs, as this really pulls the string out of my fingers, with 80% let off and a 60lb bow, I would only be holding 12lbs and that would allow far too much inconsistency to creep in.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

OK. That makes sense when you put it that way. I am looking to get into a compound again but want to keep it simple still. The only reason for this being that I am going to be going out of state this year and would like to have a little more distance with accuracy considering that I will have about $350 more into the tag than here at home. Tag soup has got to taste better at $30 than at $400. So I have been reading all of these threads here to help make the decision. Thanks for the input and eye opener about the let off. Mike


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Adjustable let off is a bonus. I like ideally about 65% for fingers, but it even 75% is okay as more bows seem to go to 80% let off. Thanks guys.


----------



## anw0625 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am getting ready to carry the concorde infinity in my shop and it is 75% letoff and with a few tweaks of the top harness it can be lowered to 63%-65% letoff without messing up the timing of the cams. Thanks


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

i have a concorde and love it!!!!!!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

A brace over 8" w/ 40" ATA _and_ an IBO of 315 _and_ only 649 everyday. Thats a steal for a bow that can _really_ be used by a finger shooter. The blacked out model is cool but where did the camo model go?


----------

